
Random Jazz Chords, a practice tool powered by VanillaJS - kabell
http://randomjazzchords.com
======
kabell
It's a GH pages site, BTW: [https://github.com/bellkev/random-jazz-
chords](https://github.com/bellkev/random-jazz-chords)

~~~
pacomerh
Nice, would be cool if clicking on the chord would play it

